# 2011 Marin Bolinas Ridge or 2011 Specialized Hardrock Disc??



## SoleSupreme (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking to pick up my first mountain bike!! New to the sport and would love some advice on which bike I should get... I'm 5'8", 175lb and live in the Houston area (if that helps).. I listed 2 bikes which I'm very interested in but I'm open for suggestion!! 

Price Range: $400-$600

Marin Bolinas Ridge $599 
http://www.marinbikes.com/2011/bike_specs.php?serialnum=1578

Specialized Hardrock Disc $519
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52709&scid=1000&scname=Mountain

Thanks for the help!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SoleSupreme (Apr 4, 2011)

nobody??


----------



## jadrum37 (Mar 6, 2011)

They are both pretty much the same in terms of the spec. Go with the one you like more and enjoy. At that price range all the bikes are pretty much the same, just the names are different.


----------



## SoleSupreme (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## dpeck1 (Nov 4, 2010)

I would get the Marin. I like their tubing shapes and its tough to argue with an extra 20mm travel on the fork.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I looked at the specs on the Hardrocks in regard to something else the other day.

I'd say the base-model Hardrock or Hardrock Sport Disc is a better buy, unless the extra $80 for the Sport Disc over the Disc really blows up your budget and you really want disc wheels. Tektro IOs are not terrible brakes, but they're not really better than Vs.

I actually have no problem arguing with the extra 20mm of travel on the Marin, but it does make it easier to get aftermarket forks if you have a 100mm fork to begin with - they're a lot more common now.

What kind of upgrade path do you think you'll take? Ride the hell out of this bike and buy a new one, or tinker with it and bolt lots of aftermarket stuff to it? The second option's a really expensive way to go, but makes sense to some people...


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Tektro IOs are not terrible brakes, but they're not really better than Vs.


I can totally see buying an entry-level bike with V-brakes - they're light, simple, inexpensive and V-brakes work. But I have a really hard time with V-brake bikes that don't come with disc-compatible hubs. It's really good to know that, if you want to upgrade to discs later on, your wheelset is ready for that (assuming the fork and frame are already disc-compatible too). On many V-brake bikes, the hubs alone are NOT compatible making a later upgrade to disc brakes prohibitively expensive considering the price-point of the bike. A couple dollars saved by the mfr could cost you a lot of money.

Listen, I've been there. Got my son a great deal on a V-brake bike with non-disc hubs and told both him and myself - V-brakes are light, simple and they'll work fine. But less than six months later I was buying a new disc-compatible wheelset anyway. I'd have been better off spending the extra money up front for a disc brake bike and then putting on my hand-me-down mechanical brakes when I upgraded to hydro's.


----------



## SoleSupreme (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all of the help fellas!! I went with the Specialized Hardrock!! I'm very excited since this is my first bike ever since I was a kid (I'm 29 now)!! I don't really know about all of the different components just yet but I'm sure I'll learn through this forum and experience while riding!! Great forum btw!!


----------



## Haxen2000 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm glad I found this. I'm in a similar position as you. Just turned 25, haven't owned a bike since I was maybe 12, but I want to get something I can ride to the train every morning (1.5 mi), and yet something I can take on some trails. These are the two bikes that I was comparing as well.

I tried to read some reviews on the two, and I didn't mind much on the Marin. The only thing I read consistently that was negative about the Specialized was the fork (had to look up that part haha). Luckily, the place I'm buying from has a lifetime repair service.

I'll obviously test them both out, but I'm leaning towards the Specialized as well. I was just curious what you thought about it so far.


----------



## SoleSupreme (Apr 4, 2011)

So far its been outstanding!! The bike I used before this was an old school Trek Singletrack 930 (rode for almost a month, friends bike) so it was like night and day whenever I bought the Hardrock! I haven't had any problems with the fork yet but I've only ridden the bike 2x since purchasing it.. My LBS told me that I could swap out any parts on the bike just as long as its compatible but as for now, I feel as though theres no need to change anything out until something breaks.


----------



## 06OutlanderAWD (Oct 1, 2008)

Had my 11 hardrock sport disc since the first day they were released. no problems at all, did alot of upgrades and now its singlespeed!


----------



## nocturnal12 (Apr 12, 2011)

In the same boat as you guys. I am 32 and haven't had time to ride since I was 14. Today, I just bought the Marin Bolinas Ridge. I was not looking at any other brand, as I rode Marin, when I was in Tahoe, and fell in love with it. I had a difficult time to decide between Marin Bobcat Trail (26) or Bolinas (29er). I have ordered some upgrades already. 

Since, the frame is bullet proof, the only thing left is to enjoy the stock components and then upgrade them one by one over the period of time.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Debating with these two. Anyone have the Bolinas?


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

I just started riding this year and i bought a specialized hard rock. It has been a great bike. I have put it through a lot of abuse, and haven't had any problems with it at all. I think it is a great beginner bike.


----------

